# Topic ufficiale : Il santuario del dio Labbbarba



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2012)

Ave a te o nostro grande salvatore ...   ...qui ti renderemo omaggio per un futuro migliore


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2012)

Beppe nostro  cosa fa adesso nella vita? A parte occuparsi di tutte le pecorelle di dio disperse?


----------



## Bawert (30 Agosto 2012)

Oh Santo Beppe, ti glorifichiamo e ti rendiamo onore


----------



## The Ripper (30 Agosto 2012)

Ci hai abbandonato...


----------



## bmb (30 Agosto 2012)

Noi ti lodiamo, ti benediciamo, ti adoriamo, ti glorifichiamo.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (30 Agosto 2012)




----------



## Solo (30 Agosto 2012)

Mi sembra doveroso dover linkare nel primo post le *Origini Del Mito! http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=37241617

*


----------



## smallball (30 Agosto 2012)

l'unico e solo Beppe....


----------



## almilan (11 Settembre 2012)

Beppe mio


----------



## Brain84 (11 Settembre 2012)

Favazza, perchè Antonini? Perchè Mesbah?? Perchè Traorè? Perchè Vila?? Sono le piaghe perchè il nano ha commesso adulterio multiplo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2012)

Si chiama freddo l'assenza di calore, si chiama Mesbah l'assenza di Favalli


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2012)

- - - Aggiornato - - -


----------



## GioNF (11 Settembre 2012)

Favalli dovrebbe essere ct della nazionale, altrochè prandello. Vogliamo 11 pizzetti in campo!


----------



## Butcher (11 Settembre 2012)

Ogni sera penso a te


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Settembre 2012)

Niang ha il 19. Pallone d'oro


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Niang ha il 19. Pallone d'oro



Ha visto in sogno Beppone che gli ha detto "Alzati,ciula la macchina a Traorè e guida"


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Settembre 2012)




----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2012)

Che bello.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2012)

Lì ancora doveva discendere lo spirito santo su di lui


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Settembre 2012)

Il 19 del destino... Niang non lo sa ma tutto girerà intorno a lui


----------



## Bawert (12 Settembre 2012)

Avanti spirito Favalliano scendi e aiuta i nostri giocatori.


----------



## Hammer (8 Gennaio 2013)

Oggi è il Suo compleanno


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Auguri a Beppone!


----------



## smallball (8 Gennaio 2013)

auguri grandissimo!!!!


----------



## Bawert (8 Gennaio 2013)

Auguri Sommo


----------



## Butcher (8 Gennaio 2013)

Ti amiamo sempre, Beppe


----------



## DennyJersey (8 Gennaio 2013)

Auguri (non è che torni per un 6 mesi?)!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2013)

Padre, perché ci hai abbandonato?


----------



## sheva90 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Auguri Legend !


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Gennaio 2013)

Auguri Beppone


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Gennaio 2013)

Capitano o mio capitano <3


----------



## Alex Keaton (4 Febbraio 2013)

Favalli persona gli infedeli che ti hanno fatto andare in quarta pagina, è merito suo la rimonta... da quando ha preso in mano la squadra si viaggia a numeri scudetto! Grazie Beppe!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2013)

Vorrei far notare che a fine novembre Beppe e' passato da milanello per curarsi ... Ora non vorrei far sempre il fanatico .. Ma i fatti sono li a dimostrarlo...

Ti amo


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Febbraio 2013)

Tra parentesi,pensate al numero sulle spalle di Niang....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2013)

Prese Balo e rese grazie, lo schierò, lo diede ai suoi dicepoli e disse: prendete e godetene tutti, questo è mio figlio, offerto in sacrificio per voi.


----------



## pipporo (4 Febbraio 2013)

Favazza, perchè Antonini? Perchè Mesbah?? Perchè Traorè? Perchè Vila?? Sono le piaghe perchè il nano ha commesso adulterio multiplo?


Ha visto in sogno Beppone che gli ha detto "Alzati,***** la macchina a Traorè e guida" 


aahahahahaha epico


----------



## runner (4 Febbraio 2013)

ragazzi al di là delle battute mi piacerebbe che ognuno spiegasse seriamente il suo amore per il mitico Beppe!!

a me faceva impazzire (oltre alla barba ovviamente) il suo stile di gioco in campo, sempre ordinato e preciso e spesso le sue incursioni erano devastanti per gli avversari!!


----------



## Lollo7zar (4 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vorrei far notare che a fine novembre Beppe e' passato da milanello per curarsi ... Ora non vorrei far sempre il fanatico .. Ma i fatti sono li a dimostrarlo...
> 
> Ti amo


----------



## Alex Keaton (4 Febbraio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi al di là delle battute mi piacerebbe che ognuno spiegasse seriamente il suo amore per il mitico Beppe!!
> 
> a me faceva impazzire (oltre alla barba ovviamente) il suo stile di gioco in campo, sempre ordinato e preciso e spesso le sue incursioni erano devastanti per gli avversari!!



Perchè nel 2007 ad Atene nella sua misericordia decise di NON giocare titolare, nonostante le pressioni di Mister, tifosi e giornali, per dare la possibilità anche al Liverpool di giocarsi la partita per amore dello sport. 
Poi però sul 2-1 decise di entrare e il Liverpool venne atterrito e non toccò più palla fino al 90°... E' LA STORIA CHE LO DICE. 

E ricordiamo anche il mitico





Vorrei che quando si fa le pagelle si ritorni a dare il voto che merita anche se NOMINALMENTE non è più in campo, perchè a decidere la partita è sempre lui


----------



## Alex Keaton (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ricordiamo anche la sua linea personale di vestiti... IMMENSO!


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2013)

Esatto.. bisognerebbe ad ogni pagella iniziare con : 

Beppe : Voto 10 perche si !!


----------



## Alex Keaton (5 Febbraio 2013)

Aaaaaaaah come gioca Favalli...
\







Beppe Pallone d'oro


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Febbraio 2013)

Ripassiamo un attimo la storia del sommo per cortesia : 

*Il 7 aprile 2007 nella partita Milan-Empoli (3-1) ha segnato il primo gol con la maglia del Milan, ripetendosi la settimana dopo allo stadio San Filippo contro il Messina.*

*Il 15 maggio 2010 ha disputato la sua ultima partita in maglia rossonera in occasione dell'ultima giornata del campionato 2009-2010 nella sfida a San Siro contro la Juventus (3-0) in cui il pubblico gli ha riservato una standing ovation.*

STANDING OVATION    

- - - Updated - - -

*Con i rossoneri ha vinto una Champions League contro il Liverpool, la sua seconda Supercoppa UEFA contro il Siviglia e una Coppa del mondo per club contro il Boca Juniors (dopo essere stato inserito nella lista dei convocati all'ultimo momento al posto dell'infortunato Ronaldo)*
Altrimenti non la avremmo mai MAI MAIIII VINTA


----------



## smallball (5 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esatto.. bisognerebbe ad ogni pagella iniziare con :
> 
> Beppe : Voto 10 perche si !!


e' 10 x diritto divino


----------



## Alex Keaton (5 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ripassiamo un attimo la storia del sommo per cortesia :
> 
> *Il 7 aprile 2007 nella partita Milan-Empoli (3-1) ha segnato il primo gol con la maglia del Milan, ripetendosi la settimana dopo allo stadio San Filippo contro il Messina.*



In mezzo alle due partite, l'11 Aprile, il Milan diventa la prima squadra Italiana a battere il Bayern in casa sua... un caso? 



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ripassiamo un attimo la storia del sommo per cortesia :
> 
> *Con i rossoneri ha vinto una Champions League contro il Liverpool, la sua seconda Supercoppa UEFA contro il Siviglia e una Coppa del mondo per club contro il Boca Juniors (dopo essere stato inserito nella lista dei convocati all'ultimo momento al posto di Ronaldo PER SCELTA TECNICA)*



Diciamo le cose come stanno


----------



## Hammer (5 Febbraio 2013)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> Diciamo le cose come stanno



Alex non c'è bisogno di giustificarlo. 
Se Ancelotti l'ha inserito ci sarà stato un motivo. Probabilmente il Sommo gli è comparso in sogno e gli ha detto "in hoc signo vincemus"


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Febbraio 2013)

La leggenda narra di un uomo sulla via per milanello con addosso solo una barba ...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2013)

Leggenda vuole che Ronaldo pianse lacrime amare a causa della sua inferiorità nei confronti di Beppe. Beppe gli apparve in sogno e disse: "Fenomeno perché piangi ?" "Perché non sono come te, papà" "Smetti di piangere, contro il Boca giocherai al posto mio". Ronaldo si asciugò le lacrime e mangiò un panino in onore di Beppe. Ecco come sono andate sul serio le cose.
Ancelotti, però, che non accettò la misericordia di Favalli perché il Milan avrebbe dovuto fare a meno del più grande uomo della storia dell'umanità, scelse di accantonare Ronaldo per convocare di nuovo Favalli. Favalli non poté rifiutare, doveva essere convocato per il bene di tutto, il misericordioso Beppe non poteva sacrificare il bene comune al capriccio del fenomeno.
Così sono andate le cose. Amen.


----------



## Alex Keaton (5 Febbraio 2013)

Ma dai, il paragone Ronaldo-Favalli non si può leggere: uno è un acclamato campione, che ha incantanto l'Inter con le sue giocate, poi è venuto al Milan e ha saputo imporsi nonostante fosse accusato di essere un traditore ma che purtroppo ha giocato troppo poco in rossonero nonostante la sua classe indiscutibile...
































...l'altro è solo l'ex centravanti del Brasile, non c'è paragone che tenga, Beppe forever


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2013)

Vogliamo fare una crociata santa per far si che Beppe ci lasci un commento ? La chiameremo "Parla con Beppe e poi *****"   

ps [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] m.uori censurato un se po vedé, eh


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Febbraio 2013)

Ragazzi dobbiamo trovarlo ... !!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi dobbiamo trovarlo ... !!!!



Lui è sempre con noi,Lollo,devi solo cercare la luce nel tuo cuore.
Un giorno riuscirai a scorgere il Pizzetto nell'oscurità,e sarà allora che raggiungerai il Favallana,l'eterna illuminazione Barbata


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Febbraio 2013)

Hahaha magari


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2013)

Sempre il più bello! Mentre pregavo per la sua grazia mi ha riferito che ha lasciato il calcio perchè era stufo di dover giocare al di sotto delle sue potenzialità per non far sfigurare Kakà al tempo  che opere di bene  Figuratevi se avesse voluto, quanto avrebbe fatto


----------



## sheva90 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Alkampfer (5 Febbraio 2013)

scusate , sono un profano, potete spiegare anche a me questo amore verso favalli ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2013)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> scusate , sono un profano, potete spiegare anche a me questo amore verso favalli ?


Guarda nel tuo cuore, troverai la risposta. Beppe è in tutti e ama tutti. Chiamalo, ti risponderà


----------



## Alex Keaton (5 Febbraio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Che fine ha fatto?



L'ho trovato: dirige una scuola calcio a Roma Savio Calcio A.S.D. - Galleria Immagini: Giuseppe Favalli - responsabile Scuola Calcio

Vuole diffondere la barba nei giovin virgulti fin da piccoli... eroe!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Guarda nel tuo cuore, troverai la risposta. Beppe è in tutti e ama tutti. Chiamalo, ti risponderà



Ho pregato a lungo Beppe di rivelarsi a me, sinchè ho visto una luce abbagliante e come d'incanto mi è apparso Pancaro...
Dove ho sbagliato? non sono forse io degno?


----------



## Alex Keaton (5 Febbraio 2013)

Non ci sono commenti, vedete di diffondere il verbo e di commentare... LUI CI AMA TUTTI!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ho pregato ha lungo Beppe di rivelarsi a me, sinchè ho visto una luce abbagliante e come d'incato mi è apparso Pancaro...
> Dove ho sbagliato? non sono forse io degno?


Dimmi, come si chiama Pancaro ?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dimmi, come si chiama Pancaro ?



Beppe, ma c'è Beppe e beppe
dio vero e Dio falso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Beppe, ma c'è Beppe e beppe
> dio vero e Dio falso


No. Lui è Beppe profeta, segui le sue parole e ti condurrà da lui, dal Beppe motore immobile


----------



## Alex Keaton (5 Febbraio 2013)

Prendete e mangiatene tutti!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No. Lui è Beppe profeta, segui le sue parole e ti condurrà da lui, dal Beppe motore immobile



Su Beppe a lungo ho meditato, poi la preghiera mi e sgorgata spontanea: Ho grande terzino che dalle terre del Sud Laziale sei giunto sino alle nostre terre barbariche per insegnare calcio e farci vincere coppa e campionato, mostrati al tuo devoto servitore" ma puf ancora Pancaro mi è apparso, devo forse chiamare un esorcista?


----------



## Alex Keaton (5 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Su Beppe a lungo ho meditato, poi la preghiera mi e sgorgata spontanea: Ho grande terzino che dalle terre del Sud Laziale sei giunto sino alle nostre terre barbariche per insegnare calcio e farci vincere coppa e campionato, mostrati al tuo devoto servitore" ma puf ancora Pancaro mi è apparso, devo forse chiamare un esorcista?



Sei blasfemo! Esci da questo topic, eretico!

Beppe perdonalo!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Su Beppe a lungo ho meditato, poi la preghiera mi e sgorgata spontanea: Ho grande terzino che dalle terre del Sud Laziale sei giunto sino alle nostre terre barbariche per insegnare calcio e farci vincere coppa e campionato, mostrati al tuo devoto servitore" ma puf ancora Pancaro mi è apparso, devo forse chiamare un esorcista?


Ascolta Pancaro, ti guiderà da LUI


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Febbraio 2013)

Il Pastore Pancaro, che apparecchiò la fascia sx per l'arrivo dell'altissimo


----------



## Alex Keaton (6 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il Pastore Pancaro, che apparecchiò la fascia sx per l'arrivo dell'altissimo



«Voi pensate che io sia il migliore fra i terzini sinistri, ma in realtà viene dopo di me colui che è più forte di me: io non sono degno di chinarmi per slegare i lacci dei suoi scarpini»
(dal Vangelo secondo Pancaro)


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Febbraio 2013)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> «Voi pensate che io sia il migliore fra i terzini sinistri, ma in realtà viene dopo di me colui che è più forte di me: io non sono degno di chinarmi per slegare i lacci dei suoi scarpini»
> (dal Vangelo secondo Pancaro)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hammer (6 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Fedeli, nelle nostre preghiere per l'altissimo non scordiamoci di citare il primo e il più devoto dei suoi profeti
> 
> Tale San Mauro che dal cuore del sacro romano impero giunse a noi per predicare per quasi 20 anni l'avvento del Dio Barbuto
> Egli si ritiro dai sacri campi solo quando gli apparve in sogno il celestiale Barbuto annunciandoli la sua prossima venuta e indicandogli di indottrinare il giovine De Sciglio e prepararlo come proprio discendente spirituale, liberandoci per sempre dal sacrilego Abatino



tifoso tu sei degno tramandatore della parola di Beppe  
diventerò tuo fedele discepolo per la Sua gloria


----------



## Alex Keaton (6 Febbraio 2013)

Guardate cos'ho trovato:







In realtà c'è un grosso errore, iniziò si a calcare i campi da calcio Italiani negli anni '80, ma dell'800 quando Beppe insegnò il football agli Italiani... quindi ha giocato in Italia non per 4 decenni ma per 14 (ovviamente prima era andato in Inghilterra a insegnare il calcio agli inglesi).

SEMPRE PIU' GRANDE!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Febbraio 2013)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> Guardate cos'ho trovato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voci incontrollate dalla Nasa dicono che si sia materializzato sulla stazione MIR per istruire gli astronauti sugli effetti del football a gravità zero

Presto il gregge del Signore varcherà i confini della terra


----------



## Degenerate X (21 Febbraio 2013)

Grazie.


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2013)

Grazie Beppe. Ti amo.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Grazie,è anche merito suo,si dice che sia andato in sogno ad Allegri ed abbia spiegato nei minimi dettagli come il Milan doveva affrontare i marziani.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2013)

Tutti che parlano di Allegri , boa e Muntari... ma nessuno sa la verità .... 

 <3 <3  

E adesso vieni a noi durante il derby


----------



## runner (21 Febbraio 2013)

penso anche che fosse a San Siro ieri sera!!

poi Zambrotta su sky che anche lui aveva la 19 e poi è entrato Niang che vestiva la 19!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Febbraio 2013)

Eroe.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ieri è letteralmente disceso su S.Siro,per ricompensare i suoi fedeli.
Grazie Beppe


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2013)

19 dio , 19 zambro presente in studio , 19 Il boss.... 

la stirpe la stirpe  

- - - Updated - - -



runner ha scritto:


> penso anche che fosse a San Siro ieri sera!!
> 
> poi Zambrotta su sky che anche lui aveva la 19 e poi è entrato Niang che vestiva la 19!!



esatto


----------



## DannySa (21 Febbraio 2013)

La sua presenza allo stadio è stata decisiva, lui esiste dio non so.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2013)

Continua così <3


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Marzo 2013)

Grazie per ieri .. Ora o grande Beppe ti chiediamo il miracolo in Spagna ... Sarà molto difficile ma tu puoi tutto <3


----------



## Alex Keaton (12 Aprile 2013)

Avete visto cosa succede a smettere di pregare la misericordia di Beppe? Si cappotta al Camp Nou, ci si fa rimontare dalla Fiorentina e squalificano Balotelli... Beppe con te Domenica ce la faremo!


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Aprile 2013)

Ti amo


----------



## Milanscout (13 Aprile 2013)

Grande Beppe noi ti preghiamo e ti veneriamo oggi la mia preghiera è dedicata al tuo ultimo discendente Il Boss ti prego grande Beppe consegnagli la fede e aiutalo con un gesto divino a farlo segnare mi va bene anche se allarghi la porta dacci un segno della tua onirificenza e dicci se il Boss può diventare il tuo erede o Grande Beppe Ti Amiamo


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Aprile 2013)

Prega per noi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Maggio 2013)

Allelujaaaaaaaa allelujaaaaaaaaaaa allllelujaaaa allelujaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..... che la barba sia con voi .... amen ...

oggi celebriamo l'ennesimo trionfo del dio labbarba su tutti i mortali non credenti.... 

la leggenda narra che la stagione svoltò quando si presentò a milanello per sistemare un semplicissimo problema al ginocchio... 

il nostra AD alla richiesta del dio fece aprire i cancelli di Milanello e per noi quel momento fu decisivo... 

un mare di luce inondò tutto e tutti e il predestinato ( il boss n° 19 ) prese il pallone e ne diede a tutti  

da quel momento è ripartita la nostra stagione....

NON SO PIU' COME AMARTI ....


ps: la storia del ginocchio è vera !!!!! andate a cercare le notizie !!!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Maggio 2013)

L'ultimo sforzo Beppe 


Ma...non ha il patentino di allenatore ? Immaginate se.....


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> L'ultimo sforzo Beppe
> 
> 
> Ma...non ha il patentino di allenatore ? Immaginate se :



Epico


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> L'ultimo sforzo Beppe
> 
> 
> Ma...non ha il patentino di allenatore ? Immaginate se.....


Ci squalificherebbero... per manifesta divinità


----------



## Hammer (10 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> L'ultimo sforzo Beppe
> 
> 
> Ma...non ha il patentino di allenatore ? Immaginate se.....



Saremmo condotti alla vittoria da un dio


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2013)

Minimo vinciamo 3 champions in 2 anni   ...


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Maggio 2013)

I primi secondi del video


----------



## Hammer (19 Maggio 2013)

Ti invoco in occasione di stasera  proteggici, Sommo


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2013)

Lo sapevo lo sapevo....  ... 

hai voluto farci capire che la tua generosità è straordinaria ... lo sappiamo ... 

hai voluto farci soffrire per poi assaporare la vittoria... 

grazie .... 


19 per sempre beppe!!!!


----------



## MisterBet (8 Giugno 2013)

Probabilmente sarà il secondo di Liverani al Genoa...per la prossima stagione un'altra concorrente per i primi tre posti


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Luglio 2013)

Sommo onnipotente, togli El Shaarawy dalla strada della dissolutezza e riportalo sulla retta via...


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (27 Agosto 2013)

Sommo Beppe , quella di domani sera è probabilmente la gara più importante da un anno a questa parte, ti invoco per proteggerci


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2013)

Ciao amore , so che ultimamente sei impegnato a dispensare perle con i tuoi diretti adepti ... Noi ti invochiamo per questa sera


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Agosto 2013)

Solo tu puoi


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2013)

Lancia una folgore sul mitra. Ti supplico


----------



## Re Ricardo (3 Settembre 2013)

Favalli, il primo a chiamare Kakà al suo ritorno (il grande Giuseppe, cit. kakà)


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Settembre 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Favalli, il primo a chiamare Kakà al suo ritorno (il grande Giuseppe, cit. kakà)



Bestemmia!!!! il Divino non ha chiamato Kaka, gli è apparso su una nuvola durante il viaggio in aereo

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma Avete visto labbarba di Moscardelli?
Non è che il maestro gli sia manifestato e che gli abbia lasciato addosso il suo marchio?
si spiegherebbero i suoi gol di inizio campionato


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Settembre 2013)

Volevo ringraziarti per la qualificazione.. ma non capisco cosa tu voglia farci capire con tutto sto barcellona ....


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao Amore ( a maiuscola rigorosamente ) ... oggi è il giorno della partita contro il Barca .... oggi capiremo cosa hai voluto dirci tramite tutte queste partite sempre con lo stesso avversario.. lo scorso anno ci hai regalato una serata memorabile.. quest anno sarà moto piu dura...non penso che Messi faccia un altra partita da 4 come lo scorso anno... 

però IO TI INVOCOOOOO ...

“Il cammino dell'uomo timorato è minacciato da ogni parte dalle iniquità degli esseri egoisti e dalla tirannia degli uomini malvagi. Benedetto sia colui che nel nome della BARBA e della buona volontà conduce i deboli attraverso la valle DI SAN SIRO, perché egli è in verità il pastore di suo fratello e il ricercatore dei figli smarriti. E la mia giustizia DELLA BARBA calerà sopra di loro con grandissima vendetta e furiosissimo sdegno su coloro che si proveranno ad ammorbare e infine a distruggere i miei fratelli. E tu saprai che il mio nome è BEPPE quando farò calare la mia vendetta sopra di te.”


----------



## Hammer (22 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ciao Amore ( a maiuscola rigorosamente ) ... oggi è il giorno della partita contro il Barca .... oggi capiremo cosa hai voluto dirci tramite tutte queste partite sempre con lo stesso avversario.. lo scorso anno ci hai regalato una serata memorabile.. quest anno sarà moto piu dura...non penso che Messi faccia un altra partita da 4 come lo scorso anno...
> 
> però IO TI INVOCOOOOO ...
> 
> “Il cammino dell'uomo timorato è minacciato da ogni parte dalle iniquità degli esseri egoisti e dalla tirannia degli uomini malvagi. Benedetto sia colui che nel nome della BARBA e della buona volontà conduce i deboli attraverso la valle DI SAN SIRO, perché egli è in verità il pastore di suo fratello e il ricercatore dei figli smarriti. E la mia giustizia DELLA BARBA calerà sopra di loro con grandissima vendetta e furiosissimo sdegno su coloro che si proveranno ad ammorbare e infine a distruggere i miei fratelli. E tu saprai che il mio nome è BEPPE quando farò calare la mia vendetta sopra di te.”



Mi unisco alla preghiera


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2014)

O grande BEPPE noi ti invochiamo per questo girone di ritorno


----------



## iceman. (19 Gennaio 2014)

Ti prego facci giocare come il Barcellona !!


----------



## Dexter (19 Gennaio 2014)

Con Favalli e la sua barba scherziamo e ci facciam due risate,ma seriamente parlando l'ultimo suo anno al Milan (quindi a 38 anni suonati),ha giocato da centrale meglio di Mexes,Zapata e Bonera messi insieme. Rendiamoci conto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2014)

Grazieeeee


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao o grandissimo Beppe.. ultimamente il forum ti sta trascurando..e GIUSTAMENTE sabato ci hai fatto pareggiare... per questa sera ti chiedo un infortunio leggere di qualcuno del napoli ( il massimo sarebbe Higuain ma vedi te ) ... e per sabato sera discendi sulla testa di qualcuno ( Balo o Taarabt ) e vedi di fargli fare una grandissima partita ...


massima stima massimo CREDO


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Febbraio 2014)

Vedo che il forum ti sta trascurando  ... ci hai già puniti abbastanza .... 

Domani sera è una di quelle sere da Barba suprema... una di quelle sere che rimangono " impresse nella mente " ... una di quelle sere da Milan... 

ti prego beppe pensa a noi domani sera... so che è difficilissimo pensare ad un risultato positivo visto che quelli vanno a 200 all ora.. ma ti prego fai qualcosa... ti prego ... 

O grande Barba noi di Lodiamo ti adoriamo e ti amiamo  che il tuo spirito discenda su Balo Ricky e Taarabt


----------



## Denni90 (18 Febbraio 2014)

ci vorrebbe un po di barba sui volti implumi dei nostri giocatori...in stile bambola woodoo ma al contrario


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Febbraio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> ci vorrebbe un po di barba sui volti implumi dei nostri giocatori...in stile bambola woodoo ma al contrario



Potrebbe essere una soluzione.. balo con barba e cresta


----------



## Jaqen (18 Febbraio 2014)

È l'unica speranza domani.
E se non va, ci lascerà comunque un messaggio positivo e soprattutto GIUSTO.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimamente il Divino ha abbandonato questa nave alla deriva.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Febbraio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultimamente il Divino ha abbandonato questa nave alla deriva.



No , la barba ci sta abbandonado perchè voi lo trascurate


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No , la barba ci sta abbandonado perchè voi lo trascurate



Stamane abbiamo pensato a Lui, quindi dovrebbe comportarsi di conseguenza!


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Febbraio 2014)




----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Marzo 2014)

Beppe Bepppe mio ....   ti prego ... un filo di barba su balo e un filo su Taarabt.. ti prego ti pregooooo ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Marzo 2014)




----------



## Andreas89 (11 Marzo 2014)

Veglia su di noi


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Marzo 2014)

Solo tu puoi, perdonami per l'assenza, perdona gli 11 scellerati che scendono in campo


Portaci alla gloria, la punizione dell'andata è arrivata a destinazione ( qual è il numero di Diego Costa ?  )



 io credo in te


----------



## The Ripper (11 Marzo 2014)

E ricordati che Arda Turan è solo un blasfemo ottomano


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (25 Gennaio 2015)

Oggi più che mai ci serve il tuo aiuto sommo Beppe !


----------



## Denni90 (25 Gennaio 2015)

Fabxtreme7 ha scritto:


> Oggi più che mai ci serve il tuo aiuto sommo Beppe !



che topic che hai ritirato fuori 

ci serve proprio un miracolo del sommo per sperare in qualcosa di buono per quest anno ... 
ora che il 19 si è liberato non possiamo assegnarlo a lui per sempre?


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Gennaio 2015)

Scusaci , ci siamo dimenticati di onorarti e questi sono i risultati ...

Che la TUA COLLERA CADA COPIOSA sulla testa di Galliani e Berlusconi ... Che il tuo sommo giudizio cada sui crociati di chi non merita questa maglia ..

Ti amo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Gennaio 2015)

Ma vi immaginate il Sommo sulla nostra panchina????


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Gennaio 2015)

Su Favalli c'abbiamo scherzato tanto, ma ad averne gente come lui in squadra adesso... uomini veri


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (25 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Su Favalli c'abbiamo scherzato tanto*, ma ad averne gente come lui in squadra adesso... uomini veri



Chi?? 

Eretici.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2015)

Aiutaci tu!


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Gennaio 2015)

Anche oggi ho compiuto le mie preghiere con il tappetino rivolto verso Orzinuovi.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Gennaio 2015)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Chi??
> 
> Eretici.



ho detto scherzato, non preso in giro


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Gennaio 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma vi immaginate il Sommo sulla nostra panchina????



Champions consegnata per manifesta barbosita


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Gennaio 2015)

Oh divino Labbarba, 
ma ci hai forse voltato le spalle perche ritieni leggermente indegni 
Armero e Albertazzi di ricoprire il ruolo che fu tuo?

Oh Barbuto, ti preghiamo, mandaci un segno, magari fai implodere i crociati di chi non ritieni degno 



ps: però ti chiediamo, nella tua misericordia, di lasciarcene 11 per martedì


----------



## Hammer (25 Gennaio 2015)

Beppe, comandaci e noi eseguiremo. Le porte di Milanello sono spalancate per te, per qualsiasi ruolo tu voglia ricoprire


----------



## Jaqen (25 Gennaio 2015)

Io non lo sprecherei per questo scempio..


----------



## de sica (25 Gennaio 2015)

Unico il dio Beppe


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Gennaio 2015)

Favazza  Lui che inaugurò la stirpe dei parametri 0 ultratrentenni al Milan 
La sua giustizia calerà con grandissima vendetta e furiosissimo sdegno, su coloro che si proveranno ad ammorbare e infine a distruggere il Milan 

Ecco una foto di Beppe di qualche mese fa, versione hipster


----------



## Renegade (26 Gennaio 2015)

Genialata questo Topic. E' giusto avere un ritrovo Sacro in cui pregare per le sorti di questo Milan.

Favalli a fine carriera però dava le piste a questo De Sciglio, ad Abate, ad Armero, a Bonera ecc. E' una persona molto professionale e simpatica. Poi avere un ex-Capitano della Lazio ha sempre portato bene al Milan.

Temo, però, che neanche lui possa più salvarci dal baratro.


----------



## Denni90 (26 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Favazza  Lui che inaugurò la stirpe dei parametri 0 ultratrentenni al Milan
> La sua giustizia calerà con grandissima vendetta e furiosissimo sdegno, su coloro che si proveranno ad ammorbare e infine a distruggere il Milan
> 
> Ecco una foto di Beppe di qualche mese fa, versione hipster



lui è la Gloria del Milan non un calciatore di Milan Glorie


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Beppe, comandaci e noi eseguiremo. Le porte di Milanello sono spalancate per te, per qualsiasi ruolo tu voglia ricoprire



Non c'è bisogno che siano spalancate, lui apre le porte come un tempo aprì le acque.


----------



## Aragorn (26 Gennaio 2015)

È la prima volta che entro in questo luogo sacro. Seppur con colpevole ritardo anch'io non posso far altro che rinnegare tutti i miei credi passati per convertirmi al culto dell'Onnipotente. Ora però mi scollego, vado a flagellarmi tante volte quanti i giorni che sono passati dal giorno in cui il profeta er piscio ha iniziato a diffondere il verbo (27/02/09) ad oggi, e che il misericordioso Favazza mi perdoni per aver aperto gli occhi così tardi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Gennaio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> È la prima volta che entro in questo luogo sacro. Seppur con colpevole ritardo anch'io non posso far altro che rinnegare tutti i miei credi passati per convertirmi al culto dell'Onnipotente. Ora però mi scollego, vado a flagellarmi tante volte quanti i giorni che sono passati dal giorno in cui il profeta er piscio ha iniziato a diffondere il verbo (27/02/09) ad oggi, e che il misericordioso Favazza mi perdoni per aver aperto gli occhi così tardi.



Bravo figliolo,
non mai troppo tardi per redimersi,
però ora che hai ricevuto l'illuminazione ricordati di diffondere il verbo e
naturalmente sopprimere gli infedeli


----------



## Brain84 (26 Gennaio 2015)

Favalli presidente del Milan, della Repubblica, del Mondo, dell'universo.


----------



## Hammer (26 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Favazza  Lui che inaugurò la stirpe dei parametri 0 ultratrentenni al Milan



Il Primo e Unico 
I successivi sono imitazioni evanescenti dell'Unico P0


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Gennaio 2015)

Favalli è l'unica costante nei multiversi,
In ogni realtà alternativa lui resta sempre e 
comunque il solo sommo

DIO LABBBARBA


----------



## drama 84 (26 Gennaio 2015)

Benedicelo


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Gennaio 2015)

ti prego Dio , accarezza la tua barba e fai che chi stia seduto alla tua DESTRO sia da te benedetto


----------



## mr.wolf (27 Gennaio 2015)

topic da brividi,grande Beppe


----------



## Hammer (27 Gennaio 2015)

È arrabbiato. Albertazzi non ha diritto di usurpare e degradare la Sacra fascia


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> È arrabbiato. Albertazzi non ha diritto di usurpare e degradare la Sacra fascia



Troppo sbarbato, impossibile da miracolizzare


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (2 Febbraio 2015)

Che sia lui il salvatore inviato dall'Altissimo ??







Labbarba c'è, il segno distintivo di Dio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Favazza  Lui che inaugurò la stirpe dei parametri 0 ultratrentenni al Milan




e anche degli ex inter


----------



## Denni90 (3 Febbraio 2015)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Che sia lui il salvatore inviato dall'Altissimo ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il segnale del Messia!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Febbraio 2015)

Allora ho scoperto una cosa FANTASTICA ...

l'ultima volta contro l'Empoli indovinate chi ha segnato ????   

Si , fu l'ultimo GOAL del nostro IDOLO ... 

speriamo che sia di buon auspicio


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora ho scoperto una cosa FANTASTICA ...
> 
> l'ultima volta contro l'Empoli indovinate chi ha segnato ????
> 
> ...



Oppure potrebbe essere il contrario. Per 50 anni non segneremo più all'Empoli, come per il Benfica.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2015)

Compra il Milan, poi facci giocare nel Favalli Stadium


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Compra il Milan, poi facci giocare nel Favalli Stadium



LaBBarba stadium... entri e c'è Beppe che ti benedice


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Oppure potrebbe essere il contrario. Per 50 anni non segneremo più all'Empoli, come per il Benfica.



ahhahaha


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Aprile 2015)

Oh eccelso illuminato Barbuto  

Rendiamo grazia a te, che, con la tua radiosa guida, stai illuminando il cammino ai RE MAGi provenienti dal lontano oriente, convocati per giudicare e salvare il nostro amato Milan.
vorrei anche umilmente pregarti di ispirarli che stavolta, in dono, invece di oro, incenso e mirra, possano portare esclusivamente il primo,
possibilmente in grande grande abbondanza


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Aprile 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Oh eccelso illuminato Barbuto
> 
> Rendiamo grazia a te, che, con la tua radiosa guida, stai illuminando il cammino ai RE MAGi provenienti dal lontano oriente, convocati per giudicare e salvare il nostro amato Milan.
> vorrei anche umilmente pregarti di ispirarli che stavolta, in dono, invece di oro, incenso e mirra, possano portare esclusivamente il primo,
> possibilmente in grande grande abbondanza


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Febbraio 2016)

Rendiamo grazia al nostro Signore. 

Ha aperto uno squarcio di luce in una foresta di tenebre.







_[e non ci indurre in tentazione,
ma liberaci dal male.
Amen.]_


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2016)

Compraci tu, alla guida di una cordata formata da te e da altre dieci emanazioni di te


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Febbraio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Niang ha il 19. Pallone d'oro



lo sta illuminando con quel numero, sembra un giocatore di calcio


----------



## Hammer (6 Febbraio 2016)

O sommo, vinci la resistenza del maligno Galliani e delle sue forze dell'oscurità, illuminalo con la tua misericordia


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Febbraio 2016)

nessuno si è ricordato del suo compleanno, era un mese fa infedeli


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> nessuno si è ricordato del suo compleanno, era un mese fa infedeli



E infatti oggi ci ha concesso la giusta punizione, ha fermato quella palla sulla linea.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

Eccolo eccolo


----------



## DannySa (25 Maggio 2016)

Lo sapevo lo sapevooooo







Invertite il suo numero di maglia, è pazzesco era tutto scritto sulla sua maglia, la liberazione


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Oh eccelso illuminato Barbuto
> 
> Rendiamo grazia a te, che, con la tua radiosa guida, stai illuminando il cammino ai RE MAGi provenienti dal lontano oriente, convocati per giudicare e salvare il nostro amato Milan.
> vorrei anche umilmente pregarti di ispirarli che stavolta, in dono, invece di oro, incenso e mirra, possano portare esclusivamente il primo,
> possibilmente in grande grande abbondanza :



O eccelso, mi auto quoto, ci hai fatto attendere i Magi oltre un anno, ma ci rendiamo conto che in fondo la strada per Milano è assai più lunga rispetto a quella per Betlemme 

Come sempre ci mostri la tua immensità rispetto alla concorrenza, l'altro ne mando solo 3 di Re Magi, a quanto pare da noi ne arriveranno parecchi in più  

PS Fa niente se questi al posto della mirra porteranno wang tong fritti...


----------



## Hammer (27 Maggio 2016)

O Sommo, o Vate, le cascate di buone novelle di questi ultimi giorni sono certamente un segno della Tua presenza su di noi

Veglia su di noi fino a giugno, quando il Male sarà estirpato, e sarai venerato da noi senza fine alcuna


----------



## mistergao (30 Maggio 2016)

OK, questo è il topic dedicato a Favalli, l'ho capito. Ma perchè si trova in Fantazona? Poi, ho provato a recuperare anche la discussione sul vecchio forum, leggendola, ma non ho capito perchè proprio un thread per Favalli...


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (30 Maggio 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> OK, questo è il topic dedicato a Favalli, l'ho capito. Ma perchè si trova in Fantazona? Poi, ho provato a recuperare anche la discussione sul vecchio forum, leggendola, ma non ho capito perchè proprio un thread per Favalli...



Oh Divino perdonalo perché non sa quel che dice...


----------



## DannySa (30 Maggio 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> OK, questo è il topic dedicato a Favalli, l'ho capito. Ma perchè si trova in Fantazona? Poi, ho provato a recuperare anche la discussione sul vecchio forum, leggendola, ma non ho capito perchè proprio un thread per Favalli...



La Juventus nel 2010 comprò il giovane Favalli, 18 anni, proveniente dalla Cremonese, inutile dirti che tempo 1 annetto e hanno aperto un ciclo che potrebbe non finire mai.
Solo per dirti la potenza anche solo del cognome.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Maggio 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> OK, questo è il topic dedicato a Favalli, l'ho capito. Ma perchè si trova in Fantazona? Poi, ho provato a recuperare anche la discussione sul vecchio forum, leggendola, ma non ho capito perchè proprio un thread per Favalli...



O indegno, spero che tu ti redima prima di venir incenerito,

Favalli in verità è l'emanazione terrena del dio Labbarba  

Naturalmente il santuario non è stato creato e posizionato da un menbro del forum,
si è misticamente autogenerato, il motivo della sua collocazione all'interno del forum non potrà mai essere veramente compreso da noi semplici devoti, qui si entra nel dogma della fede


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> OK, questo è il topic dedicato a Favalli, l'ho capito. Ma perchè si trova in Fantazona? Poi, ho provato a recuperare anche la discussione sul vecchio forum, leggendola, ma non ho capito perchè proprio un thread per Favalli...



verrai fulminato sulla via per Orzinuovi Brescia ...   HAI TEMPO PER REDIMERTI .


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> O indegno, spero che tu ti redima prima di venir incenerito,
> 
> Favalli in verità è l'emanazione terrena del dio Labbarba
> 
> ...



Hahahhaha


----------



## mistergao (1 Giugno 2016)

Ho comunque scoperto anche la (ormai non più) esistenza di tale Erminio Favalli, giocatore di Cremonese (ovviamente), Juventus et al. negli anni '60 e '70, una sorta di iniziatore della dinastia.


----------



## TheZio (5 Luglio 2016)

grazie mio signore Labbbarba! Grazie per questi momenti!
E grazie per averci mandato la tua reincarnazione nelle sembianze umane di un giornalista semi sconosciuto del CorSoort, Pasquale Campopiano! Che tu sia sempre lodato!


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2016)

Grazie Sommo, hai imposto il tuo sguardo potente nella terra degli infedeli, rovesciando tutti i pronostici....

godendo come un maiale che si rotola nel fango mi prostro ai tuoi piedi ed invoco la tua sempiterna benedizione sui colori rossoneri


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Dicembre 2016)

O sommo, grazie per averci guidati spiritualmente questa sera alla vittoria


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Dicembre 2016)

Oh grande Labbbbarba , per il 2017 ogni tifoso milanista ha 2 grandissimi desideri .. La cessione della società ( sempre sotto la tua guida spirituale ) e il piazzamento in champions .

Sarà dura lo sappiamo , ma noi ci crediamo .


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (24 Gennaio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ave a te o nostro grande salvatore ...   ...qui ti renderemo omaggio per un futuro migliore



Oddio ricordo l'ultima volta che invocato un santo protettore era San Gennarino Pro Nobis...Eravamo ancora su forumfree ed era la stagione 2006/2007 un annata partita di m....dopo la sua ascesa finimmo campioni d'Europa....


----------



## Gas (24 Gennaio 2017)

Può aiutare anche in questioni d'amore ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Gennaio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Può aiutare anche in questioni d'amore ?



può tutto , basta chiedere


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Febbraio 2017)

Mio divino Barbuto  

Ho indagato brevemente su GIgi Donnarumma...
la mamma si chiama Maria, il padre è falegname, è nato di 25


perdona noi miscredenti per non averlo riconosciuto subito 
e averlo scambiato per un semplice promettente primavera 


*grazie sublime per averci inviato il nuovo salvatore!!!!!*



Ci deve forse annunciare l'inizio di una nuova era splendente, con la definitiva cacciata negli inferi del decadente duo malefico?


----------



## Jaqen (12 Aprile 2017)

Beppe  solo tu  solo labbbarba


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Aprile 2017)

Lo sappiamo che c'è il tuo zampino


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Maggio 2017)

E tutto merito tuo  

FORUMMM , giovani e meno giovani venite qui a ringraziare Dio Labbbbbarba per la qualificazione alla EL


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Maggio 2017)

Ci ha guidato nel porto sicuro del closing, una sua benedizione ulteriore ci garantirà un mercato stellare!

Rendiamo grazie


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Luglio 2017)

Fanno tenerezza gli infedeli che parlano di Fassone e Mirabelli...

Chi ce gli ha portati tutti questi fenomeni con LABBARBA?


LABBARBA AKBAR


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Luglio 2017)

Con questo topic, fino ad ora ignoto per me, avete fatto svoltare la mia giornata!!! Vi amo, quasi quanto amo Favalli!!! Molto spesso passo le notti a vedermi i suoi Tribute

Godete anche voi


----------



## mrsmit (14 Luglio 2017)

Il Dio LABBARBIGGIA!!!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2017)

E voi pensate che Bargiggia abbia quella BARBA per caso ? 

Voi pensate che la numerazione dei giocatori sia casuale ? 


Noi ti adoriamo Bepppe


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ci ha guidato nel porto sicuro del closing, una sua benedizione ulteriore ci garantirà un mercato stellare!
> 
> Rendiamo grazie



Avevi ragione


----------



## elpacoderoma (28 Agosto 2017)

Anche stasera è stato palese il Suo intervento divino:

Milan - Cagliari 
27 Agosto 2017
2+7+2+0+1+7= 19 

Un caso? Io non credo


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Ottobre 2017)

R A G A Z Z I

Ieri dopo la partita sono passato davanti all'hotel Melià, ho riconosciuto e salutato Jankulovski ma soprattutto.... 

Ho toccato Beppe! Gli ho dato una pacca sulla schiena dicendo "grande Beppe!" e mi ha sorriso, era di schiena e sono stato l'unico a riconoscerlo tra i miei amici 


Tenetevi forte, sta per cambiare tutto


----------



## cris (2 Ottobre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> R A G A Z Z I
> 
> Ieri dopo la partita sono passato davanti all'hotel Melià, ho riconosciuto e salutato Jankulovski ma soprattutto....
> 
> ...



E' un segno, si è mostrato a noi

Beppe allenatore e si va a vincere la champions


----------



## elpacoderoma (28 Ottobre 2017)

O Divino stasera illumina col tuo genio i nostri 11 e portaci alla vittoria.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ooooo grandissimo  MANIFESTATI a noi ..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Sono tipo 12 anni che frequento il forum e ancora non ho capito da dove salta fuori sta vaccata di Favalli...


----------



## elpacoderoma (11 Novembre 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sono tipo 12 anni che frequento il forum e ancora non ho capito da dove salta fuori sta vaccata di Favalli...



credo fu tutta colpa di @erpisciodegatto


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Novembre 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sono tipo 12 anni che frequento il forum e ancora non ho capito da dove salta fuori sta vaccata di Favalli...



We weeeeeeeeeeee rispetto


----------



## bmb (12 Novembre 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sono tipo 12 anni che frequento il forum e ancora non ho capito da dove salta fuori sta vaccata di Favalli...



 Fustigazione


----------



## alcyppa (12 Novembre 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sono tipo 12 anni che frequento il forum e ancora non ho capito da dove salta fuori sta vaccata di Favalli...



Blasfemia


----------



## wildfrank (12 Novembre 2017)

Confesso che è da un paio d'anni che mi passa davanti agli occhi, la sezione menzionata; oggi è stata rinfrescata dal contributo di un utente, e ho iniziato a seguire un po' di commenti, anche datati; saranno una decina di minuti che sto piangendo dal ridere per il tono gradevolmente ironico...grazie a tutti!


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2017)

Apro il cell , entro su MilanWorld poi mi metto a parlare con la donna del Milan con il telefono in mano . 
Guardo il cell e sono in questa sezione . 

Un caso ????? Il fato ????? Io non credo sia stato casuale ......


----------



## elpacoderoma (20 Dicembre 2017)

O' divino solo Tu puoi tirarci fuori da questo oblio, dissuadi Chalanoglu e Andre Silva dal peccato, forgia Borini e Rodriguez nel Tuo talento, ispira le menti del nostro mister, guarisci Biglia e Conti.


----------



## Jaqen (20 Luglio 2018)

Grazie.


----------



## vota DC (28 Luglio 2018)

Se deve arrivare Conte al posto di Gattuso penso sia doveroso chiedere il permesso qua!


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Marzo 2019)

Ci siamo, è il momento di riprendere le vecchie e vittoriose abitudini


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Aprile 2019)

Ci serve una mano. In quello stadio di melma non può piovere per sempre...


----------



## Moffus98 (5 Aprile 2019)

Aiutaci tu


----------



## bmb (28 Aprile 2019)

Aiutaci tu.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Aprile 2019)

O divinita', chiediamo il tuo aiuto per stasera, aiutaci!!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (11 Marzo 2020)

pensaci tu!!!


----------



## Beppe85 (11 Marzo 2020)

Massima stima per Beppe!! Tra l'altro uno dei pochi giocatori del Milan a chiamarsi come me. Anche Pippo Pancaro però merita un thread


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (23 Maggio 2021)

Sommo Beppe , quella di questa sera è probabilmente la gara più importante da otto anni a questa parte, ti invoco per proteggerci


----------



## vota DC (16 Maggio 2022)

La partita finale è tutto con 2 ed è pure maggio (cioè 22 maggio del 2022) quindi bisogna pregare per regalare agli interisti le emozioni di 20 anni fa.


----------



## Marilson (16 Maggio 2022)

Vengo qui in pellegrinaggio anche io


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Maggio 2022)

Sommo Beppe, aiutaci tu che tutto puoi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci siamo, è il momento di riprendere le vecchie e vittoriose abitudini


----------



## Albijol (16 Maggio 2022)

Scusate sono qui dagli inizi eppure non mi ricordo perché viene venerato? Cmq il topic è stato aperto nel 2012 da lì non abbiamo vinto letteralmente una mazza.


----------



## Cataldinho (16 Maggio 2022)




----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Maggio 2022)

Ma chi è sto Beppe?


----------



## Djici (16 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Scusate sono qui dagli inizi eppure non mi ricordo perché viene venerato? Cmq il topic è stato aperto nel 2012 da lì non abbiamo vinto letteralmente una mazza.


Contera pochissimo. Ma una super coppa Italia l'abbiamo vinta.
E per quel che vale, mi ha fatto godere un po'.
Certo nulla di straordinario.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Maggio 2022)

Prega per noi.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Maggio 2022)

Sempre sia lodato


----------



## Raryof (17 Maggio 2022)

Indicaci la strada, se puoi.


----------



## vota DC (17 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Scusate sono qui dagli inizi eppure non mi ricordo perché viene venerato? Cmq il topic è stato aperto nel 2012 da lì non abbiamo vinto letteralmente una mazza.


Quello era l'anno dell'esodo sul forum attuale. C'erano topic sui miracoli di Favalli anche anni prima nel vecchio forum.


----------



## hiei87 (17 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Scusate sono qui dagli inizi eppure non mi ricordo perché viene venerato? Cmq il topic è stato aperto nel 2012 da lì non abbiamo vinto letteralmente una mazza.


Credo sia nato tutto con la Champions del 2007. Gli amuleti erano Lui e l'utente Klarence, che veniva fuori alla vigilia delle partite con post deliranti e sboccati in caps lock, con cui pronosticava le nostre vittorie.


----------



## livestrong (18 Maggio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Credo sia nato tutto con la Champions del 2007. Gli amuleti erano Lui e l'utente Klarence, che veniva fuori alla vigilia delle partite con post deliranti e sboccati in caps lock, con cui pronosticava le nostre vittorie.


Cosa mi hai ricordato, onore a klarence e le sue bestemmie


----------



## __king george__ (18 Maggio 2022)

dopo Ivan Lancini questo topic è la cosa a me piu oscura e incomprensibile


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2022)

Se tutto va come deve andare vi racconto una cosa…


----------



## hiei87 (18 Maggio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Cosa mi hai ricordato, onore a klarence e le sue bestemmie


Non lo scorderò mai. Che giornate, quelle...


----------



## Djici (18 Maggio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Non lo scorderò mai. Che giornate, quelle...


C'è n'era un altro che era uno spasso leggere.
Parlava moltissimo di allenatori. Non ricordo il nome. Ma parlava sempre di come cambiare tutto il sistema calcio.
Qualcuno si ricorda il nome?
Lui era il più interessante.

Però Klarence mi faceva morire


----------



## Butcher (18 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> C'è n'era un altro che era uno spasso leggere.
> Parlava moltissimo di allenatori. Non ricordo il nome. Ma parlava sempre di come cambiare tutto il sistema calcio.
> Qualcuno si ricorda il nome?
> Lui era il più interessante.
> ...


Senzasenso?

Comunque sia lodato sempre l'Altissimo!


----------



## hiei87 (18 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> C'è n'era un altro che era uno spasso leggere.
> Parlava moltissimo di allenatori. Non ricordo il nome. Ma parlava sempre di come cambiare tutto il sistema calcio.
> Qualcuno si ricorda il nome?
> Lui era il più interessante.
> ...


Probabilmente era senzasenso. Con il suo amore per il ct della Repubblica Ceca e i suoi pronostici dai punteggi tennistici.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ma chi è sto Beppe?


eretico!!!

è il mitico beppe favalli, la leggenda. 

sapere che theo ha il suo numero....


----------



## folletto (18 Maggio 2022)

Beppe fai qualcosa!


----------



## Djici (18 Maggio 2022)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Senzasenso?
> 
> Comunque sia lodato sempre l'Altissimo!


Ma come ho fatto a dimenticarmi del suo nome 
Grazie!


----------



## Djici (18 Maggio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente era senzasenso. Con il suo amore per il ct della Repubblica Ceca e i suoi pronostici dai punteggi tennistici.


A Biarritz 
Comunque al di là del personaggio, il livello di analisi era molto interessante.


----------



## vota DC (22 Maggio 2022)

Appello risultato decisivo per la vittoria!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Maggio 2022)

Grazie Beppe, ho sempre creduto in te


----------



## Butcher (22 Maggio 2022)

Grazie per averci riportato in alto!


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Agosto 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se tutto va come deve andare vi racconto una cosa…


Non ci devi qualcosa ???


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ci devi qualcosa ???


Ma sai che non me la ricordo .
Colgo l occasione per ringraziare LaBbaaarba per lo scudetto


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Agosto 2022)

Ma chi è sto Altissimo?


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ma chi è sto Altissimo?


ERESIAAAAAAAAA


----------



## vota DC (15 Novembre 2022)

Questa stagione lo abbiamo trascurato e siamo dietro non agli amichetti degli arbitri ma ai napoletani che senza Maradona non vincono mai niente!


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Novembre 2022)

ohhh nostro altissimo, ti chiediamo una cosa semplice : o seconda stella o ottava copp


----------



## Super_Lollo (Domenica alle 09:10)

AUGURI !!!!  

Nel giorno del tuo compleanno ti chiediamo un gol di CDK è possibile ??


----------



## diavoloINme (Domenica alle 09:16)

Auguri sommo.
Liberaci da ladri,ciucci e ingiocabili.


----------



## Giofa (Domenica alle 10:30)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> AUGURI !!!!
> 
> Nel giorno del tuo compleanno ti chiediamo un gol di CDK è possibile ??


Lollo ti prego dimmi che hai un promemoria sul telefono o lo sai per lavoro, se no è preoccupante, io non ricordo nemmeno il compleanno dei miei figli


----------



## DavidGoffin (Domenica alle 11:57)

Ma perché questo topic


----------



## Super_Lollo (Domenica alle 13:01)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Lollo ti prego dimmi che hai un promemoria sul telefono o lo sai per lavoro, se no è preoccupante, io non ricordo nemmeno il compleanno dei miei figli


Ho visto il post su Twitter


----------

